# Do you think I can do it????????



## Klute55 (May 7, 2012)

I've repaired belts on snowblowers, I've torn down and rebuilt rc airplane gas engines with hi and lo throttle settings. Changed my own oil, and spark plug wires. So now I have this homelite ut-10045 chainsaw that needs a carb kit installed. I took out the carb and now before I bust it open, I wanted to ask since I have never done this before, if it will be straight forward as far as removing gaskets pins screws springs and all the small pieces that came with kit and replacing them with the new ones. Or is there some level of know how and savvy that I should posses before I attempt this. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated, thanks..........


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

So I am guessing that since you started this thread, you must have figured out that you have to take the engine out of the case to access the mounting screws for the carburetor?

Tear into it, nothing will fall out, if you have watched videos about working on this carburetor and you managed to get it out, your half way there. The only thing to watch is the metering lever, make sure it's properly adjusted before you reassemble and you should be good. There is quite a bit of info located on the Walbro and Zama website about their carburetors.


----------



## Klute55 (May 7, 2012)

*Thanks for the response......*

Actually I removed the 2 screws that held the air filter post onto the carb and found out that they were over 3 inches long and held the carb in place also. After taking them out it was a breeze. I am going onto WDC. Website now, per your recommendation to check out about that metering level you mentioned. T.hanks again for taking time to respond, you are the best.........


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Keep track of the spring under the metering lever! If it gets away from you, good luck trying to find it!


----------



## stew215 (May 29, 2012)

most carbs are pretty straight forward just open them slowly and watch for springs.


----------

